# Calling all old FET May - Oct who knew me!! Kez23



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Well sorry to everyone for not being around much but as I am about to tell you my life has got very mussed up and very emotional!

Me and DH finally decided to stop trying at our marriage in Oct. It was a decision we both agreed on and one we also knew would still mean we could keep friends.

Anyway we both started dating again and unfornately his haven't brought he much luck! Anyway for me I have met someone who is making me truely happy. To put an end to a VERY long story I found out (completing 100% unplanned, and 100% shocked) that I am 8 1/2 weeks pregnant with my new mans baby!! I can't tell you how much mixed emotionals I have at the moment, but I hope you can be happy for me, as the last thing I never ever thought would happen was me to fall naturally, but its true what they say whilst I was out enjoying myself and having no stress of "getting pregnant" it happened. I know not in the right backgrounds but it still happened and has brought me my much wanted child.

I hope everyone is ok. Sorry for the ME post but with the joy and shock of this news, still comes the need of getting over the 12 week period, which is very stressful.

  

Catch you soon
Kez xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey Kez, that is just FANTASTIC news!  Well done you and congrats to you and your new man!  I's so happy that you have found happiness now 

Many sticky vibes to you!


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Witters

So nice to hear from you hun!! And congratuations to you too!! 19wks how happy must you be? 

Thank you for your kind words, all seems so unreal at the moment, but I am sure within a few weeks this will seem pretty real (when none of my clothes fit)  

So how are you hun? Had a good pregnancy so far?

Love Kez xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, once you see that baby on the screen, start to feel it move, need bigger clothes, it will all sink in 

I'm doing well.  I have had several bleeding scares along the way, but they can't find any reasons for it.  I think it's just the little one's wanting some more attention! I just started to feel them move last week and DH even felt his first kick on Friday.  He was over joyed!  Enjoy your pregnancy experience, although riddled with worries, it's great!


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Witters

OMG only just noticed your expecting twins. How wonderful. That must be even more exciting.

I did manage to speak to a midwife this morning, who has put my mind at rest in regards to pain etc.

Keep in touch hun

Kez xx


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Kez
I am absolutely delighted for you!!

I bet it really hasn't sunk in yet,i hope your and your new man will be very very happy,and that you have a very healthy and happy pregnancy!

The weird thing is it has been absolutely AGES since i have checked the FET thread,but i was just wondering how you were getting on,and wow did i get a surprise!  

We are hoping to start TX very soon, we are moving into a new house next month so we will wait until after the move before we start again....fingers crossed i will be joining you on the bun in the oven thread soon!.....trying to stay positive!  

good luck Kez!!

Oh and Witters congrats on your twinnies!!!!! you must be overjoyed!

GB xxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi GB

I was so happy to have seen you had read my message. I have made so many friends on this site I just thought it would be easier to start a new thread.

Thank you for your congrats, they mean alot. It still hasn't really sunk in that at long last I have a "bun in the oven"  .

How exciting in regards to moving house. Are you moving far from where you already are?

I wish you all the luck with your next tx. It would be so lovely to have someone to go through this with. Keep me posted mate.

Sending loads of   and love
Kez xx


----------



## kitty! (Aug 10, 2004)

Kez, how lovely to hear from you hun.

Wow, has your life changed !  Many Congratulations to you my love and hope you will be really happy.

Do keep us posted with how you are getting on  

Lots of Love Kitty xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

KEZ !!!!

My old cycle buddy !!!

OMG I am so so so so happy fo you !!!!

Tashja xx


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 29, 2005)

OMG, Kez!!!!!!!

This is amazing news!! Congratulations!!

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy (it gets better in the 2nd trimester, trust me!). Keep in touch and let us all know how you a going. It is so good to hear your fantastic news!

Love always,
_Cinderella_


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey, it's great to see everyone together again!  

A big hello to you all!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello everyone

Kez -   so glad you've decided to come back to FF and post your great news for everyone to see. You know all my news from our emails- so I won't bore you with it again. Just great to have you back 

Witters - Agree with you that it's good to see the some old faces back together on this thread. You didn't say that DH had felt your babies!! (Or maybe I've missed that on our OHSS thread??) Anyway - how exciting! I'm still waiting to feel something. I think half the time I'm so generally excited about being pregnant that I wouldn't be able to tell the butterflies from Bean moving about. This is a lovely time now - when you stop being terrified all the time and it really starts to sink in that there's a baby (or babies!) in there!

Cinderella - thanks for your PM. Good to hear that you and bump are well and happy. Still lovin' your funky cat!!

GB - hello


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hello ladies

How wonderful to see us all back together. Perhaps we should keep this thread up as the FET oldies!!!  

Cecilie - How nice to hear from you on here. Its so nice to have all my old friends back and don't worry I wont be going anywhere! Hope you, DH and bump are ok.

Cinderella - How lovely to hear from you. Your congrats mean so much. To be honest I am still completely shocked!!  
How are things going with you hun! Can't believe your so far now, it doesn't seem five mins ago (well I'm sure it does for you)  

Tashja - Hello mate. Missed you!! Thanks for your congrats. So how are things going for you hun? 

Kitty - Thank you for your message, it meant alot. How are things going with you hun?

Witters - I agree, its so lovely to have all my old friends together again. Brought a tear to my eye to see all the replies.

Well once again ladies, thank you so much for all your congratulations. They mean so much.

Please keep in touch.

Lots of love and loads of   and     coming your way
Kez xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello  

Just wondered how you're doing Kez? How's the pregnancy going?

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Blimey, 11 weeks I see already!  Almost heading into yuor second trimester   I hope baby is treating you well.

Cecilie, thanks for bumping this up, it would be sad if we lost touch again.


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi girls,

How is everyone? I had an appointment today with my obstetrician. It's always nice to hear that little heartbeat on the doppler thingy.

_Cinderella_


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Cinderella, glad all is going well with you.  Yes, the heart beat is such a sweet sound   I have my amonoly scan tomorrow.  Hopefully they will both be fine.  Looking forward to seeing them again!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Cinders from Down Under. Glad all's well with your pg.  

Witters - good luck tomorrow - enjoy  

Kez - where are you?


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to keep you all informed. I found about a week ago that I am having a little  

I am so happy and was so pleased everything was ok with her.

Hope you are all ok and looking after yourselves.

Lots of love
Kez xx (and princess)

p.s I will try and download 20 week scan pic


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Kez, old mate!!!

So glad to get an update from you. A little girl! How wonderful.

Hope everyone else is well.

Witters - how are you going with the twinnies? I can't imagine what it must feel like to have two little bubbas squirming around! Lots of luck with everything.

Cecilie - Hope you are also well and enjoying your pregnancy. Hope to hear an update from you soon.

Me - Just 6 days until my due date! I have an appointment with my dr on that day if I haven't gone by then and then I'll probably be induced because I went way overdue with my son. Can't wait until the bubba is born. I'm a bit over being pregnant now and just want to meet the new baby!

Love to you all,
_Cinderella_


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Lovely news Kez  

Cinderella - your due date is so close now - seems like such a short time ago that we were all trying to conceive and there you are about to have your baby! Do you know the sex of the baby?

Witters - loads of hugs to you and the babies.

I'm 30 weeks pg now and have no idea whether it's a boy or a girl in there - I wanted a surprise!

Love to all 
Cecilie x


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Cinderella - I was only thinking about you the other day, cause I knew you were getting close. How scary to think this time next week bubs could be in your arms. All so exciting. Please keep me informed of how things are going.

Cecilie - 30 weeks, that has gone so fast. Its nice you wanted to keep it a surprise. I wanted to really, but Rick is so impatient and just wanted to know. Bless him. It has meant I can buy PINK PINK PINK for Britain  

Witters - Hope you are ok and twins are fine.

Will should keep updated more, especially with Cinderella nearly at her due date

Love to you all
Kez x


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Girls!

Well, my due date was yesterday and it has come and gone without even a hint of a labour pain.  I'm booked in to be induced next Wednesday when I will be 7 days overdue but I'm hoping and hoping and hoping I'll go naturally before then. We were so looking forward to meeting our new baby this week but it's more likely going to be next week. Oh well! Besides all that I'm feeling surprisingly energetic.

Hope everyone is well and I hope to have some more news for you very soon.

Love to all,
_Cinderella_


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Cinderella for keeping us updated! 

I look yesterday to see if there was any news  I'll keep check everyday in the hope bubs wants to arrive before being made too.

I hope you get to meet your baby this week, sometimes a few days waiting, seems like ages.

Good to hear you still feel fit and well.

Love to ya & family
Kez xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey Ciderella

I hope your baby arrived naturally, but if not, just wanted to wish you all the best for your induction today  

Let us know how it goes!

Cecilie x

PS - Hi Kez! 24 weeks already for you - isn't it going quickly!!


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Cecilie

Yes 24 weeks have gone slow in one hand but fast in another. Last few days have been strange, and haven't really felt pregnant!! Did you go through a stage like that?

Cinderella - Hope your baby is now home safe with you if not good luck for today hun.

Kez x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Kez

Do you not feel pregnant because you're symptom free? They say most people get this spurt of energy and well being in the middle weeks. I haven't really felt any different at any stage except just recently my ribs have started being quite sore, which is new.

Can you feel the baby moving yet? I started feeling movements at about 19 weeks, and have felt something every day, so that's reassuring. The baby has had some quieter days though, but not recently - it really feels like there's a "proper" baby in there now!

Cecilie x


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 29, 2005)

It's a GIRL!!!!!!

Thanks for all your good wishes. I'll be back with more details soon.

love,
_Cinderella_


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Many congratulations Cinderella!    
How lovely. Hope you and the little one are both feeling ok. ENJOY!!
Cecilie x xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Congrats Cinderella!!

Hi all!

Just a quick post to pass on my blog address. <- Click here... They are both doing well and we are now tandem breast feeding! Keilidh is so good and knows just what she wants that she can latch on from any angle it seems! Myles is a typical boy and needs a little persuasion as it is so much easier to fall asleep and have his tummy filled by the tube. He is improving by the day though. I am doing daily updates and there are some pictures on there too. There are some of Keilidh on her ventilator during her first few days of life. Looks traumatic, was traumatic, but somehow, I saw past all the wires and tubes and monitors.


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Congratulations Cinderella on the birth of your little girl. I am so happy for you. I believe I am right when I say you had a little boy already, so a little girl must make your family complete. What wonderful news. Will await to hear more. Hug and kisses to you all.

Witters - I've had a look at your blog, and there both so gorgeous. You must be so proud. Do you know when they will be coming out? You and DH must be so happy that there on the road to getting stronger.

Cecilie - Hi hun, yes little princess is kicking like mad, but she had a feel so when she wasn't as active. But as soon as she hears her daddy enter the room, she goes mad and starts dancing around. Bless her. 
Can't really decide what to do about work? When are you thinking about leaving?

Love to everyone and bumps/babies
Kez & pink princess


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello  

Cinderella and WItters  - hope you're both doing well with your new little bundles.

Kez - I'm stopping work properly in a couple of weeks - which will give me 5-6 weeks of maternity leave. I've done it in stages - have just gone from 6 to 4 days a week. I am quite ready to stop now... I'm self employed though, so the whole thing's a bit different for me. Good luck with sorting out what to do!

C x


----------

